# Having a meltdown!



## endtime (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys,
so im having serious anxieties right now and they are for completely real reasons. just a background, im 19 and people all say im a cute kid but im just quiet. I have really bad social anxiety in groups, but i live in an apt so its really difficult to get away from people. I really try to hang out with everyone when people are over but they just think im akward. 
So tonight a bunch of people are over watching a movie, and everyone is laughing and "PRETENDING" to have a good time, and im sitting there on the couch barely able to smile or say a word. I know everyone picked up on my quietness and thought it was really award. So i get up to get a drink, and this kid immediately says goodnight like he wants me to just go to bed. then when im walking away another kids like "thank god". so i just go in my room totally phased out from the situation totally unable to function.
What the hell do i do?? why am i so f**kin akward? 
Any help would be awesome!


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

try opening up a little more to people..


----------



## endtime (Aug 2, 2012)

well i try but its not that easy for me. I never have anything to talk about after work. (we all work together and everyone from work alway hangs out here)


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe you could have said something about the movie u guys were watching..did u invite them over?


----------

